# Not many small dog enquiries



## treat me nice of York (Jan 18, 2012)

Here at treatmeniceofyork.com I have a lot of enquiries for big dogs to be boarded but not the smaller breed. Any suggestions that may help?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

but you advertise as a small dog boarder
so why would people with big dogs be enquiring?


also do you have an entire bitch in the home, or another particular rule why you do not take entire dogs?
I find this blanket rule a really odd one.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Also on the photo page it states - 
Whether *big* or small we handle all types.

This is followed by photos of Border Collies and Labs which might confuse people


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

People don't read the websites properly, or they might not be coming from the site - but have been given a phone number by someone else. Or they might think you are small as in a small hotel, rather than hotel for small dogs. The note about dogs being small is right at the bottom of your boarding page, people maybe aren't getting there.

I know someone who specialised in small breeds, and over time she's now only taking in one breed, but it does take time.

I try to only take in small dogs myself, a host family takes in the larger dogs. I've found the more I am seen with a certain type of dog, the more owners of those types of dogs will call me. Not sure if other dog walkers have found the same thing?

So it could be that if you are dog walking all sizes, that's why you are getting calls for all sizes.

I'm also not sure if other dog walkers have found this, but more of the small dogs I look after are not spayed or neutered, when compared to the larger dogs - a Labrador or Rottweiller leaping around feeling horny is a lot harder to ignore than a small dog, so that could be something else putting people off.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just looking at your site, it clearly state that you will board no dogs bigger than a border terrier so I cant see why youre getting enquiries about big dogs, maybe they just arent reading the site properly, I wouldnt worry though, the big dog owners might pass your details onto small dog owners and get the word out that way


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

I would mention the size of dog near the top of the page, rather than at the bottom, people often don't read that far.

Do you walk any size of dog ? Photos page is slightly confusing it may refer to dog walking and home visits, but people can't always work that out. I'd put more photos of your guests, on a walk, playing, in the garden etc

whatever you put some people will get confused and ring anyway


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so confused, is the website in your original post yours? It says this: 

"Dogs we can board should be no bigger than the average small border terrier."

If this is the case, why are people asking you to board their larger dogs? Surely if you don't have the facilities, you'd turn them down?!

ETA: There is conflicting advice all over the site. No wonder people are getting confused. I suggest you re design the whole web page, being as clear as possible with what you actually offer


----------



## treat me nice of York (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for all comments. Very constructive. We are looking into making the changes we need with the website. Thanks again folks.


----------

